# NGD: Harley Benton fan-fret baritone 6-string



## NeiloMac (Sep 2, 2017)

I've just taken delivery of one of these and I figured you folks here on SS.org would like to hear about it.







First of all, it's a decent wee guitar for the money (sub £250). It has its foibles - the tuners could definitely be replaced with better units (they feel a bit cheap and aren't massively consistent) and the pickups are maybe a bit hotter and bassier than I would like (I might try lowering the pups and see how that affects it), and the fretboard feels a bit dry out of the box. The Thomann site lists the fretboard material as rosewood, but I hear through the grapevine it might actually be 'roseacer' (baked maple, basically) due to all the CITES shenanigans. Maybe that's why it feels different, I dunno.

Might try lowering the action a touch as well, as it's maybe a bit high at the 'dusty end' of the neck. I don't venture up that end all that often anyway, so it's not really a deal breaker for me. The guitar itself is light without feeling unduly insubstantial. Neck shape feels nice in the hand. 

I've noticed a few wee things in the build quality that is indicative of its price point - what looks like a couple of tiny bits of wood filler in the nato stripes in the neck, a slightly different coloured bit of maple that makes up one of the headstock 'wings', but nothing egregious.

Anyway, I'm happy with my purchase. This is my third baritone (along with a Yamaha RGX 420 Drop 6 and a Fender Blacktop Baritone Tele) and it sits in my collection nicely between the other two, stylistically.


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 2, 2017)

OK, it seems that my embedded photo has been yoinked out of my post, presumably it was too big. If that's the case, my apologies. Anyway, if anyone wants to see it, here it is on imgur. https://imgur.com/1J8yvJb


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2017)

ah man I want one so bad.
Want to put locking tuners on it and install Brushed Chrome EMG 57/66 set with the RPC knob

This guitar would be absolutely perfect for my band.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 2, 2017)

Cool looking guitar. Not my style, but cool nonetheless. HNGD


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2017)

might splurge on one next month. I have no space for it without selling a guitar first but no one is biting on my for sales.

So I might just add to the collection haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 2, 2017)

lewis said:


> might splurge on one next month. I have no space for it without selling a guitar first but no one is biting on my for sales.
> 
> So I might just add to the collection haha


The classified section is kind of dead. Anything I found for trade required me to find it myself.


----------



## lewis (Sep 3, 2017)

any chance of a video review and sound clips @NeiloMac ?


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 3, 2017)

Was thinking about making up some sound clips. If I do, I'll stick a link in here.


----------



## lewis (Sep 3, 2017)

NeiloMac said:


> Was thinking about making up some sound clips. If I do, I'll stick a link in here.


thanks man!

Im wanting to pick one up next month!!


----------



## indreku (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,

love this guitar,

I use it as my main live guitar(have 2 of them, second is back up)

Owning 2 gives a better overview of quality and can tell that they do vary a bit(not much), the quality is above good for both(not excellent thou), color and finish vary a bit, the fretboard yes should be roasted maple(that is not a bad thing actually). I updated my main one with planetwaves tuners and both have deathbuckers in them(main one has a single sized dual rail 6 usd chinese pick-up in the neck) and it gives a whole new color to it.
A good entry level guitar to get into 6 string fanned and baritones and can be quite sturdy as well, it can take a beating if bit upgraded.


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 4, 2017)

@lewis - ask and ye shall receive. https://soundcloud.com/neilomac/harley-benton-fanfret-tbf-dlx-baritone-demo


----------



## Bryancap7 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've been gassing for a fan fret Kiesel. Have yet to try the fan!


----------



## lewis (Sep 4, 2017)

indreku said:


> Hi,
> 
> love this guitar,
> 
> ...



This is really good info man thanks. I want to go Active pickups in mine and Im defo going to replace the tuners.
Anyone seen the 5 string Bass version they (Thomann) were selling start of the year and now not? Those were UNREAL. I want one so bad so hopefully those come back aswell.
These -





NeiloMac said:


> @lewis - ask and ye shall receive. https://soundcloud.com/neilomac/harley-benton-fanfret-tbf-dlx-baritone-demo



Thanks dude!. I will check this out right now and let you know. What did you use to record? EDIT: Just seen you explain in the clip 



Bryancap7 said:


> I've been gassing for a fan fret Kiesel. Have yet to try the fan!



Fans are literally no big deal whatsoever. Other than first fret stuff being slightly more difficult, everything else is barely different. For me, I picked it up and played normally right away. There was literally no learning curve.
Of course everyone is different but this is my experience. The big changes that you do notice of course is better tension on every string across the neck for its specific job. I.e better solos/bends and better lows/tensions. Of course the baritone scale makes the low strings allowed to be thinner which is nice.

I love them. They are my new favourite thing.


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 4, 2017)

lewis said:


> Thanks dude!. I will check this out right now and let you know. What did you use to record?



Pod HD500 into a Presonus Firestudio Mobile, recorded in Reason 9.5.


----------



## lewis (Sep 9, 2017)

we need some more pics of this bad boy!!!

I know the weather in the north can be dodgy!, but how does the finish look in natural sun light?

Thomanns website makes it look like there is a tint of blue or something to the finish which seems completely wrong based on pics of it.


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 9, 2017)

Just saw this, grabbed my RX100 and jumped out the back garden with the Harley Djenton and grabbed a few pics. 

https://imgur.com/a/aPLdb

These are all straight out of the camera - no editing, default JPEGs. (Normally I'd edit the RAWs and make them all look nice and punchy, but I thought I'd 'keep it real') In some lights it almost has a veeeery slight almost green tinge to it, or maybe that's just my wonky eyes. It's definitely a lot more silverbursty than my trans black Chapman ML1.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 9, 2017)

I received my guitar this wednesday and first impressions are good. Fretwork is decent and I'm actually surprised that the pickups sound pretty good. Was planning to upgrade those to an EMG 81 but for now I'll keep them.

Only thing that bothers me is the tuners.. gonna check if Gotoh magnum lock tuners sg381 fit in the hole. Nut is pretty solid too. Well worth as a project guitar!


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

NeiloMac said:


> Just saw this, grabbed my RX100 and jumped out the back garden with the Harley Djenton and grabbed a few pics.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/aPLdb
> 
> These are all straight out of the camera - no editing, default JPEGs. (Normally I'd edit the RAWs and make them all look nice and punchy, but I thought I'd 'keep it real') In some lights it almost has a veeeery slight almost green tinge to it, or maybe that's just my wonky eyes. It's definitely a lot more silverbursty than my trans black Chapman ML1.



oooh these pictures look brilliant. I really like that colour on the finish. It looks better than the odd blue tint version that Thomann used for the guitar. This colour is more monochrome type colour which looks lovely.
I desperately need one of these before these get discontinued too like their epic 5 string bass fan fret that Im still GUTTED I missed out on before they stopped them 



angl2k said:


> I received my guitar this wednesday and first impressions are good. Fretwork is decent and I'm actually surprised that the pickups sound pretty good. Was planning to upgrade those to an EMG 81 but for now I'll keep them.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is the tuners.. gonna check if Gotoh magnum lock tuners sg381 fit in the hole. Nut is pretty solid too. Well worth as a project guitar!



+1 on new tuners!. Its paramount on these guitars and really any project guitar tbh.
Great to know its a brilliant platform for modding.
I want to get the brushed chrome 57/66 set for this when I pick one up.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

figured i would embed these great pictures from new owner @NeiloMac to help out everyone 






























The guitar looks absolutely sensational for the price!.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

Im planning Brushed Chrome 57/66 in mine.

Heres what it will look like


----------



## Ivars V (Sep 11, 2017)

That headstock looks awful. Otherwise, I'd pick one up.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

Ivars V said:


> That headstock looks awful. Otherwise, I'd pick one up.


yeah its the weak point. It looks ok on the 8 string version but is a little of out place on the 6


----------



## angl2k (Sep 11, 2017)

I measured the pickups and it looks like EMGs will fit in the pickup routing but the control cavity itself has very little room for a battery so I'm not sure if an upgrade to active pickups is possible without additional routing.

Also, I got a set of SG381 incoming will let you guys know if they fit  I popped out one of the tuners and measured it and it should be a direct replacement.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 11, 2017)

Ivars V said:


> That headstock looks awful. Otherwise, I'd pick one up.



I agree it looks.. just.. weird Then again for €250 I can't really complain hehe.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

angl2k said:


> I measured the pickups and it looks like EMGs will fit in the pickup routing but the control cavity itself has very little room for a battery so I'm not sure if an upgrade to active pickups is possible without additional routing.
> 
> Also, I got a set of SG381 incoming will let you guys know if they fit


what about the Fishman recharge battery pack?


----------



## angl2k (Sep 11, 2017)

That looks even bigger but I can take a pic of the cavity when I get back home.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

angl2k said:


> That looks even bigger but I can take a pic of the cavity when I get back home.


sweet thanks man!
If you were to see how I crammed a battery in my Yamaha 6er hahaha
Im sure its do-able....JUST.....


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 11, 2017)

I just popped the back off mine to see how a 9V would fit. Might be doable, but I imagine it might be a bit of a tight squeeze and involve some careful wiring management and whatnot. A battery by itself can definitely sit between the two pots (although the way the wiring is as stock means you can't put the back plate back on if you do that - you'd need to run the wires around the sides), but as far as whatever else you'd need to fit to make active pups work, I have no idea.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

NeiloMac said:


> I just popped the back off mine to see how a 9V would fit. Might be doable, but I imagine it might be a bit of a tight squeeze and involve some careful wiring management and whatnot. A battery by itself can definitely sit between the two pots (although the way the wiring is as stock means you can't put the back plate back on if you do that - you'd need to run the wires around the sides), but as far as whatever else you'd need to fit to make active pups work, I have no idea.


this bums me out

I was wanting to get the EMG RPC tone knob and the 57/66 set and its looking likely it might not all fit in the back......

Why the hell they did not offer their standard "crap" Active pickups in these, so at least we know replacements would fit fine.

Unless Im very very neat with wiring. It might be doable but just very very tight....


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

ok so Im going to presume that the cavity on this is the same size as it is on the 8 string version that I already own.

Here is a battery fit test.............. incredibly tight.
Might JUST be do-able.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 11, 2017)

https://snag.gy/S6maxb.jpg
https://snag.gy/8zxeh2.jpg
https://snag.gy/CnP6DT.jpg

Well there's the issue of the battery BARELY fitting inside but that's workable. But the routing hole for the pickup wire is too small for a quick connector so that needs to be enlarged or you'd have to cut one end and solder the wire to the pot.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

angl2k said:


> https://snag.gy/S6maxb.jpg
> https://snag.gy/8zxeh2.jpg
> https://snag.gy/CnP6DT.jpg
> 
> Well there's the issue of the battery BARELY fitting inside but that's workable. But the *routing hole for the pickup wire is too small for a quick connector* so that needs to be enlarged or you'd have to cut one end and solder the wire to the pot.



hmmm interesting. So if we carefully drilled that out, we could JUST make this work...?

I think I still might pick one up and do everything I can to make it work. If not, at least Ive still only spent £220 on the guitar.
I have a spare quick connect cable laying around so i can see If I can get the hole enlarged enough to use one without needing to have bought pickups/new wires first.

will potentially save me alot of money. Im only interested in having Actives in it though so could be abit of a nightmare...


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

trying to decide how to mod mine.

These are the options.
What are the opinions on these? - 






















So basically keep it black and buy either the 57/66 set in Brushed chrome or brushed gold. Or a set of EMGs in white.

or switch all the hardware to gold and again change the pickups to the mentioned options /\


----------



## angl2k (Sep 13, 2017)

I like the black hardware with gold pups the best.

I looked if we could replace the bridge saddles with hipshot or abm single saddles but the saddle on the harley benton is much longer than either of those. You'll expose the old drill holes if you swap the bridge.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

angl2k said:


> I like the black hardware with gold pups the best.
> 
> I looked if we could replace the bridge saddles with hipshot or abm single saddles but the saddle on the harley benton is much longer than either of those. You'll expose the old drill holes if you swap the bridge.


i wonder what the heck they used then. Where can you buy these saddles that are the sizes they have used.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> i wonder what the heck they used then. Where can you buy these saddles that are the sizes they have used.


the actual saddle part looks like a standard saddle.
Could always keep the part that screws to the body stock black, and just change the saddle to either gold or chrome?


----------



## angl2k (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok so the Gotoh SG381 MG-T are a direct replacement for the stock tuners.. man these feel solid and much better than the plastic knob originals. I used the original screws since the Gotoh screws were a little larger (but still workable)

https://snag.gy/9tI4HQ.jpg
https://snag.gy/nQ4Uye.jpg
https://snag.gy/Y182Pk.jpg

For the bridge, it looks like these might fit:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=202050247344


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

angl2k said:


> Ok so the Gotoh SG381 MG-T are a direct replacement for the stock tuners.. man these feel solid and much better than the plastic knob originals. I used the original screws since the Gotoh screws were a little larger (but still workable)
> 
> https://snag.gy/9tI4HQ.jpg
> https://snag.gy/nQ4Uye.jpg
> ...


Good call!
Also well done finding the single saddle bridges.
Typically they dont offer gold ones. Im interested in their gold and chrome lockers with pearloid buttons too!!!.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok I just installed an EMG 81 in the bridge and it just slays lol. Compared to the stock pickups the 81 is much tighter on the lower strings. Output is roughly the same I feel. Sounds a bit more trebly on the high strings too, which I like  Tone pot has this weird sweep going on, maybe it's a logarithmic taper instead of linear which I use. I didn't mind since I never use it anyway.

A couple of things to keep in mind when installing:
- There's no room for the battery AND the pickup selector bus thingy. I disconnected the neck pickup since I don't use it anyways but no way a 2 pickup setup is going to fit without routing.
- The quick connector barely fits through the hole, you have to put the 2 pin connector through first and then the 1 pin connector cable second.
- EMG pots were a direct swap with the old pots (I think alpha? anyways they are 8 mm).
- Also, the stock knobs fit on the EMG pots too (curled shaft).
- Because of the direct mount you have to either put some foam under the EMG or cut the springs in half like I did. EMG screws were too long. Stock screws fit in the EMG but they were low quality so I might swap it out for shorter screws.
- The EMG stereo jack was a direct swap with the stock jack, no problems there.


----------



## lewis (Sep 25, 2017)

angl2k said:


> Ok I just installed an EMG 81 in the bridge and it just slays lol. Compared to the stock pickups the 81 is much tighter on the lower strings. Output is roughly the same I feel. Sounds a bit more trebly on the high strings too, which I like  Tone pot has this weird sweep going on, maybe it's a logarithmic taper instead of linear which I use. I didn't mind since I never use it anyway.
> 
> A couple of things to keep in mind when installing:
> - There's no room for the battery AND the pickup selector bus thingy. I disconnected the neck pickup since I don't use it anyways but no way a 2 pickup setup is going to fit without routing.
> ...



This is invaluable information man. Thanks alot for this heads up.
No way I want to just ignore the neck pickup because there is no room for a complete new EMG setup etc so thats pretty much a deal breaker for me personally.
I figured the other things would be fine, it was just the room inside that cavity that was the main question mark.
Shame and tbh, pretty damn stupid of Thomann to not think about that when designing it. Its not like having a larger route, would add more cost to the item. Their stock pickups even try and look like EMGs for goodness sake haha.

No way I want to tackle routing to make the cavity larger so it all fits. Guess I will have to pass on it. Real shame because I know they play great. Whats annoyed me is I was planning on doing all this to my 8 string version too. The cavities are the same size so sadly it probably means I cant do the upgrade with that either which was my main idea....

annoying.


----------



## NeiloMac (Sep 25, 2017)

Hopefully someone at Thomann comes across this thread and maybe they'll take this feedback on board for future revisions. Considering a Facebook group managed to get a bunch of new HB lefties made, you never know.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 25, 2017)

lewis said:


> This is invaluable information man. Thanks alot for this heads up.
> No way I want to just ignore the neck pickup because there is no room for a complete new EMG setup etc so thats pretty much a deal breaker for me personally.
> I figured the other things would be fine, it was just the room inside that cavity that was the main question mark.
> Shame and tbh, pretty damn stupid of Thomann to not think about that when designing it. Its not like having a larger route, would add more cost to the item. Their stock pickups even try and look like EMGs for goodness sake haha.
> ...



Well you can always choose not to use their pickup selector bus and solder to the switch. It's gonna be tight but that will fit. Just cut the EMG connectors from the pickups on one side, solder the white wire to the pickup and the black wire to ground. Cut an EMG connector wire (switch to volume pot) on one end and solder white to the switch and black to ground. Then connect that wire to the volume pot. Put both red wires from pickup to the battery bus thingy.


----------



## indreku (Sep 26, 2017)

or opt for the way that you have only one volume + pickup selector(who uses tone anyway), remove one pot and use that area that was for the pot for battery


----------



## lewis (Sep 26, 2017)

indreku said:


> or opt for the way that you have only one volume + pickup selector(who uses tone anyway), remove one pot and use that area that was for the pot for battery


would that work with the dummy pot still being in there though to plug the hole left?
Otherwise you have to try and plug the hole which whilst easy on a solid colour guitar like black/white, may be tricky on a flamed maple top. Although this guitar is still very dark so maybe just a black plug would work fine.

Interesting. ! Ideally though I was going to pair the actives with an EMG RPC knob in the place of tone instead.


----------



## indreku (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a small 5 cent plug on it...or you can put a flat head screw/bolt from the in side and attach the knob to it


----------



## lewis (Sep 26, 2017)

indreku said:


> I have a small 5 cent plug on it...or you can put a flat head screw/bolt from the in side and attach the knob to it


this is a really good idea.
Can just sacrifice using the tone knob like you say. Like the idea of the bolt/knob combo.


----------



## lewis (Sep 30, 2017)

2018 revised versions have been announced. Satin Black!! - 
https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_be..._dlx.htm?ref=search_rslt_fanned+fret_416000_8







100% prefer the look of this one over the previous one.

Also, according to the 7 and 8 string versions, the descriptions also say Black!


----------



## Crundles (Sep 30, 2017)

Yeah it looks pretty nice - I might get myself one for Christmas, depending on the reviews.

Also worth noting, the description states "tuners: WSC Locking Die-Cast" which might resolve the flimsy tuners issue from the 2017 model?


----------



## lewis (Oct 1, 2017)

Crundles said:


> Yeah it looks pretty nice - I might get myself one for Christmas, depending on the reviews.
> 
> Also worth noting, the description states "tuners: WSC Locking Die-Cast" which might resolve the flimsy tuners issue from the 2017 model?


Good spot on the tuner info. That would solve some issues for sure.

Presume we will still have tiny cavities to worry about though.


----------



## Ivars V (Oct 1, 2017)

It does look like headstock is smaller on the updated model.


----------



## indreku (Oct 2, 2017)

I already have 2 of the old ones, should sell one of them and get the new one as well,

I wish they had reversed the headstock.


----------



## coprophage (Jan 27, 2020)

angl2k said:


> Ok I just installed an EMG 81 in the bridge and it just slays lol. Compared to the stock pickups the 81 is much tighter on the lower strings. Output is roughly the same I feel. Sounds a bit more trebly on the high strings too, which I like  Tone pot has this weird sweep going on, maybe it's a logarithmic taper instead of linear which I use. I didn't mind since I never use it anyway.
> 
> A couple of things to keep in mind when installing:
> - There's no room for the battery AND the pickup selector bus thingy. I disconnected the neck pickup since I don't use it anyways but no way a 2 pickup setup is going to fit without routing.
> ...



I know this is pretty old, but I just did this mod and your post here was a great help, thanks for writing up your experience!


----------

